# Fish in water Trough?



## sam72431 (29 December 2008)

I've heard they can be usefull in keeping the water clean, I've got troughs which are filled by rain water and i top them up myself with fresh water also as I dont have running water where two of my horses are, but the water gets really mucky someone said they used to put fish in there trough to keep it clean, I'm guessing it wouldnt be goldfish would it be those cleaner fish? Does anyone else do this? If so do i need to feed them which wouldnt be too nice for the neds to drink or what? Thanks


----------



## Shannagolden (29 December 2008)

Hi
I knew a guy that used to keep fish in the troughs, I think they were goldfish, unless they were baby carp or something. Don't know anything about fish, they could have been piranas for all I know but they did keep the alge down. Apparently.


----------



## sikaran (29 December 2008)

My friend used to keep goldfish in her water trough.  Never done it myself though!


----------



## Libbyn1982 (29 December 2008)

Me and my friend put two gold fish in our water trough named after one of the other girls and her horse when they moved away. I have since left the yard but I believe they have grown a bit bigger than they were and survive nicely on all the slime and crap that is stuck to the botton of the trough. I was scared for ages that one of the horses would eat them though!!!!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2008)

Is there a filter in this water trough with fish in it???

If not then your horse is ingesting fish ammonia that fish give out through their gills and anal openings.

Without a filter to remove this the water will eventually becaome smelly even with top ups. Everythime a fish takes a breath ot releases ammonia.

I wouldnt do it. I used to be a manager of a large petshop and after learning about fish and having a OH that is heavy into fishkeeping I would recommend whats being done.

Nikki xxx


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 December 2008)

never heard of this myself, i would not feel comfortable with putting fish in my water trough to be fair


----------



## annewright (29 December 2008)

We put 4 goldfish in our troughs - we have 100 cows and a horse - and the fish keep the troughs really clean.  You don't have to feed the fish or do anything to them.  All we do is put the fish in the field trough in the summer and in the barn trough in the winter.  The cows/horse have never drunk them!!! 
Re. the amonia - the New Forest ponies drink from ditches or any source they can and I am sure there is a lot more amonia from fish/ducks/swans/bird etc in that water and it never seems to have done them any harm!!
The goldfish do really well too by the way - we put the 4 fish in when they were really small and they have grown at least 4 times their original size!


----------



## Hedgehunter (29 December 2008)

We kept fairground goldfish in our cattle tanks for years as kids. They grew quite big and had babies too and they eventually died of old age. The cattle never ate any as they and horses slurp thier water. Put in some canadian pondweed and this will also keep the water well oxygenated. Beaing in mind how much horses and cattle drink the water would be changed regularly so I would just keep a few rather in each trough.

Mark


----------



## mattilda (29 December 2008)

Sounds like a good idea but don't think they would last too long in mine. We have herons, kestrels, owls and buzzards!!


----------



## VLHIEASTON (29 December 2008)

Water snails?


----------



## Spyda (29 December 2008)

Lots of farmers do this. Sure the fish excrete ammonia but as the horses drink and the trough is replenished with fresh water, this is counterbalanced and the levels are never more than minute. Certainly nowhere near levels to be considered contaminating.

You need to speak to a professional pond fish keep to ask for a recommended breed to use, since only one or two types of carp eat algae.  Once installed though, they do a wonderful job eating the algae and keeping the water clear.  I dont feed mine anything additonal in the sunny months since the algae is prolific.  In winter the fish eat less as the weather is colder and they are less active. 

One tip, if you do go down this route - watch out for birds getting to the fish. Goodness knows how they managed it but  3 of my young fish were eaten (by crows I think) this summer. If not crows, something else got them.


----------



## Donkeymad (29 December 2008)

Guy I have bought most of my donkeys from has kept goldfish in his water troughs for year. No donkey seems to have been affected and the fish have lived for many years. He has no filter and the trough is an old granite one.


----------



## Faithkat (30 December 2008)

I've seen this discussed before and find it really interesting.  I keep pet goldfish in a tank and they are totally incapable of keeping their tank clean so I fail to see how they would keep a trough clean.  I've got a freshwater Plec to keep the algae down - the fish certainly don't - but I still have to clean the tank out completely with boring regularity despite the Plec and a filtration system.


----------



## flyingfeet (30 December 2008)

I think perhaps this stems from warmer climates, where goldfish would be useful as they eat mosquito larvae, which would be a plus.


----------



## Gamebird (30 December 2008)

I certainly know some beef farmers who do this with common-or-garden fairground goldfish. The goldfish seem to live to unheard-of ages and the troughs look clean enough.


----------



## kit279 (30 December 2008)

I bought two goldfish (the least gold and most blotchy ones I could find in the tank) back in June and named them Pinkie and the Brain.  Both are flourishing, have not been eaten intentionally by birds or accidentally by the nags.  They hide under the automatic water filler bit.  Trough is sparklingly clean, no algae and no insect larvae, which is the important bit.  They can survive when it freezes as well.

Without wanting to sound like a mad fish lady, it's actually better for the fish to live in a trough where they feed off the walls than in a fish tank where they are fed food that floats.  If the food floats the fish stretch their swimbladders by craning up to get the food and eventually they become distorted and flip the fish upsde down 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 This was all told to me by the guy who sold me the fish.  He looks like he was on day release from the local prison, the only part of him that wasn't tattooed (with pictures of fish) was his face and he confided in me that he won't sell his fish if he thinks the customers won't care for them properly.  As he handed over the plastic bag with the fish in it, he told me to turn it on its side as the goldfish get stressed if they accidentally swim into the corners... It was a very surreal experience acquiring Pinkie and the Brain, I can tell you!


----------



## LEC (30 December 2008)

We kept fish in a huge water trough. Never had anything die from it! We even had a minnow that was in a tyre we dragged out of the ditch. Ours were all killed off as no fresh water went in over the summer once we got rid of the dairy herd.


----------



## LadyRascasse (30 December 2008)

your be hard pressed to buy fish for a water trough and even if you do, you have to treat the water as clorine is posinious to fish


----------



## Spyda (30 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
your be hard pressed to buy fish for a water trough and even if you do, you have to treat the water as clorine is posinious to fish

[/ QUOTE ]

No, not strictly true in this instance. Chlorinated tap water that is left to stand for 24-48 hrs looses its chlorination. Lots of fishkeepers 'stand' tap water before using it in their aquariums, which avoids them the necessity of using artificial de-chlorinators.  

Trough water is mostly comprised of water that has been standing for more than 24/48 hrs, with a trickle of chlorinated water introduced as and when livestock drink from it.  Nothing enough to upset the fish in the trough.

I bought my trough fish from a pond-fish specialist. I explained openly what I wanted them for, what size trough they would be living in and that they would be required to live off a diet of predominantly algae. I was sold a couple of Grass Carp, and told that these were one of the species of fish suitable for the purpose as they consume algae and would thrive within the barren confines of the trough.  So far, mine have and are doing a thoroughly good job 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I was warned that most Carp do not eat algae so would not be suitable for the purpose.  It is worth seeking the advice of the fish breeder, before buying any for the job.


----------



## Spyda (30 December 2008)

Oh, and another tip!  If you do buy, try and get the albino variety.  I have 2 darks and 1 albino fish, and it's really easy to see the little albino one swimming about.  I like to check they are fit and well, and it's very hard to see the two dark fish.  I wish I'd bought 3 albinos


----------



## PopStrop (31 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 No, not strictly true in this instance. Chlorinated tap water that is left to stand for 24-48 hrs looses its chlorination. Lots of fishkeepers 'stand' tap water before using it in their aquariums, which avoids them the necessity of using artificial de-chlorinators.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Very true, and fine as long as your local water supply only use chlorine, not chloramine. Chloramine doesn't clear on standing and has to be chemically neutralised by adding de-chlorinator (usually at double strength). A lot of the country's water supply is treated with chloramine, you can find out by contacting your water supplier or visiting their website maybe.


[ QUOTE ]
 I was sold a couple of Grass Carp, and told that these were one of the species of fish suitable for the purpose as they consume algae and would thrive within the barren confines of the trough.  So far, mine have and are doing a thoroughly good job 
	
	
		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]






 If they really are Grass Carp you've been sold they will end up huge. Google them and you'll see what I mean! I've got a feeling they're now banned and you need a licence to keep them - DEFRA banned a lot of coldwater fish from import because they're impacting on our native species when released into the wild.


----------



## Janette (31 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh, and another tip!  If you do buy, try and get the albino variety.  I have 2 darks and 1 albino fish, and it's really easy to see the little albino one swimming about.  I like to check they are fit and well, and it's very hard to see the two dark fish.  I wish I'd bought 3 albinos 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But doesn't that make it easy for predators to see them?


----------



## hellybelly6 (2 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is there a filter in this water trough with fish in it???

If not then your horse is ingesting fish ammonia that fish give out through their gills and anal openings.

Without a filter to remove this the water will eventually becaome smelly even with top ups. Everythime a fish takes a breath ot releases ammonia.

I wouldnt do it. I used to be a manager of a large petshop and after learning about fish and having a OH that is heavy into fishkeeping I would recommend whats being done.

Nikki xxx 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree, also fish do not eat algae, snails do.  Fish eat insect larvae.


----------



## hellybelly6 (2 January 2009)

Also do not forget your horse will end up drinking fish pooh!!


----------



## merlinsquest (2 January 2009)

I have one goldie in my water trough..... he has been in there for five years 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have never fed him and at times have tipped the whole trough over and emptied it, refilling with chlorinated water.  He has survived.

He is currently frozen in.... as he is every year.... and will survive again.

He does not however keep the trough from going green in summer..... the algae that makes the water green is too small for him to eat.... but he has grown over six or seven  times his original size on the insects and their larvae that he gets in the summer.

You do not feed in the winter.

The horses do not eat them, the fish swim away!

The herons will however eat them, so he has a flowerpot to hide in.

This neglected fish has never had any money spent on him, and has flourished..... my rather expensive tank of fish at home that get pampered .... expire with disappointing regularity..... hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Honeypots (2 January 2009)

Soooo....if some of these fish live off mosquito larvae would it help keep down the numbers of mosquito's or not really make much difference?
If so, my sweet itch cobbie may appreciate some fishies in his trough


----------



## flyingfeet (2 January 2009)

Won't make any difference to your ponio as midges cause sweet itch and they breed all over the shop. Would help if you were being bitten by mossies. 

From FWI:
Identify and destroy midge breeding sites - the Culicoides midges that carry the virus usually breed on animal dung and moist soils, either bare or covered in short grass. Turning off taps, mending leaks and filling in or draining damp areas will  help dry up breeding areas.


----------



## Honeypots (2 January 2009)

Pmsl... I can't believe I got midges and mossies mixed up 
	
	
		
		
	


	








...I need sleep 
	
	
		
		
	


	





eta...luckily I'm in an almost midge free zone...on the side of  valley. Exposed and windy. Just thought maybe I could've eradicated the last of the little blighters...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 January 2009)

The dechlorination through standing is a myth.

Chlorinated water does not lose its chlorine from standing. Chlorine in water does not dissipate into the air. You cannot smell chlorine in normal tap water unless your a bloodhound.

Trust me I have done extensive research on this just to earn the new pet qualifications licence that we had to have when selling live animals.

Put them in your trough if you like I just wouldnt do it for my horses or for the poor fish.

Nikki xxxx


----------



## Spyda (4 January 2009)

Sorry, but I beg to differ on the subject of standing water to reduce its _chlorine _content! And I, too, am well qualified in the subject! 

Chlorine is an unstable compound in water and does dissipate through standing as it diffuses into the air (where concentrations are much lower). This is why aeration of the standing water helps speed up the process of de-chlorination. 

I should add that _chloramine _probably poses a greater risk, since this is a more stable compound - especially in the presence of ammonia or nitrogenous compounds. That said, many farmers successfully keep fish in their stock tanks without hindering the fish nor their animals. Horses drinking from water sources in the wild (i.e. New Forest, Dartmoor, Shetland Isles, for example) are not affected by the creatures living in and on the waters they drink from. 

TBH, I honestly do think, if you are happy for your horse/s to drink fresh mains-tap water, with all the chemicals added to it by the water companies, then a couple of fish living in the bottom of its water trough is really nothing to worry about.

Each to their own, however 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh, and my fish were Grass Carp  Grass Carp


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 January 2009)

As you said ponies and horses wild are drinking from running water most of the time or at least ponds/pools with an inlet or outlet not a trough in the middle of a field that isnt continuously fed.

If your trough is self filling then you could likely get away with it without any damage being done unfortunately mines are not I have to fill them.

Also would not put the fish through the distress either and fish waste only speeds up the algae growth as it has something to feed on.

So does you trough know to leave the water standing before filling??? If so thats a very intelligent trough you have there how do you power the computer behind it??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





As i said I wouldnt do it for many reasons my troughs are there to be drunk from not contain goldfish or other types of coldwater fish.


Nikki xxxx


----------



## meandmyself (5 January 2009)

Goldfish (and carp) are manky little buggers. They don't usually eat alge. I guess that I just don't see the point.


----------



## Spyda (5 January 2009)

My Grass Carp do! And my previously green summer trough is immaculate.  Honestly. It was my OH idea as he works on many farms and said it was a highly recommended method to keep the troughs clear. Was dubious but having spoken to the fish breeder and being recommended the fish I have, I must admit it has worked. If I relocate I will take the fish with me and give them to a friend who keeps a large Carp pond nearby.


----------



## Faithkat (6 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You cannot smell chlorine in normal tap water unless your a bloodhound. 

[/ QUOTE ] 


Sorry to disagree with you but every now and then my domestic tap water smells like a swimming pool and on more than one occasion going into the bathroom whilst running a bath, I've ended up with eyes watering because of the amount of chlorine


----------

